# Remote eating batteries



## AColdStArnolds (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a 222 on my HD television in one bedroom. It also controls an analog tv in a second bedroom .
The remote that goes with the analog tv is eating batteries. It has gone though three sets of batteries in the time the one attached to the main box has not even used one set.
Anyone know what causes this. I have three other Dish remotes and none of them have needed the batteries replaced while this one has used three sets.
Is assume something in this remote is bad and causing this. 
If I waste 20 minutes on the phone will Dish send me a replacement? This is getting expensive with the cost of batteries these days. Not to mention a pain in the butt.

Edit: This one is turned on once a night at bedtime with the remote and the channel is rarely changed after that. Not used much at all.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

If this is the TV2 remote with the blue tab then you have a defective remote. See this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139060&highlight=remote+batteries.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, the UHF transmitter is staying on or something. Just call in to replace it.


----------



## AColdStArnolds (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I followed the link and contacted Dish on with the Chat window tonight. Man, that is the way to go. Beats a phone call to them.
they are sending a new remote.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

I only read the first few sentences of your post to be honest, but I know that if a remote eats batters (i.e. you replace them "multiple times per month") then when you call in for a replacement, we go through 5 minutes of troubleshooting and you tell them that, we send you out another remote. Make sure you have or add DHPP (Dish Home Protection Plan - extended warranty) so that the shipping and remote is free. No need to return the defective one either.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

I was about to start a new message with this same subject when this thread was recommended. Thanks guys for your trail blazing - much appreciated.

I just got off the live chat with DISH. Explained my remote was eating batteries and that after doing some research on a few DISH forums, my problem was likely a defective remote. I let them know that others have had theirs replaced for free. So the agent comes back and says, "Okay, we'll replace it for free, but there will be a $15 shipping fee." I don't think so, so I asked to speak to a supervisor. Agent supposedly checks with a supervisor and comes back and says that shipping would be free too. Should arrive in a few days.

So thanks to DISH for sending it totally free after making me work for it, but thanks to all of you for doing the background work.

Len


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

DHPP would cost more money in this case.

W/o DHPP: $15 shipping
W/ DHPP: $0 shipping + ($6 (monthly fee) * 4 (months to avoid $25 downgrade fee))= $24


----------

